# Pfronten Marathon



## Tatü (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Pfronten Marathon: 
Wer kann mir etwas zum Untergrund beim Pfronten Marathon sagen? Wieviel Schotter, Asphalt und Trails sind vorhanden? 
Und wie steil sind die Anstiege?
Ich habe gelesen dass die Strecke das ganze Jahr über ausgeschildert ist, kann man sich darauf verlassen oder ist die Beschilderung lückenhaft.


----------



## Conzi (22. Mai 2008)

Hi Tatü,

ich bin den Pfronten-Marathon letztes Jahr mitgefahren und möchte vorab sagen: es lohnt sich. Die Stimmung an der Strecke war gut, das Ganze war gut durchorganisiert und eigentlich hat alles gepasst. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder hin.

Einen kleinen Bericht des letztes Jahres findest Du hier: http://www.xalps.de/2007/06/26/mein-mtb-marathon-in-pfronten/ und des GPS-Track zum Nachfahren (falls die Beschilderung fehlt) hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...mitstart=0&filter=BINARY create_id='XALPS.DE'

Aber nun zu Deinen eigentlichen Fragen: Die Beschilderung in Pfronten ist, soweit meine Infos, vollständig und ganzjährig vorhanden. Die Strecke ist (für einen Flach-/Rheinländer wie mich) stellenweise ziemlich Steil. Der Aufstieg auf den Edelsberg bewegt sich zwischen 10% und 15%, stellenweise bis zu 18%, der später folgende (kurze) Anstieg ins Himmelreich knackt zeitenweise die 20%-Marke. Auf den Breitenberg selbst geht es dann eher verhältnismäßig "seicht" hoch. Die Strecke ist zu 75% Schotter, 20% Asphalt (im Tal) und 5% Trails (stellenweise derb verblockt). Letztes Jahr bin ich mit dem Conti Gravity 26x2.3" gefahre - dieses Jahr würde ich den MountainKing 2.4 oder den SpeedKing 2.3 draufmachen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir schon mal weiter. 

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Migra (22. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Wer nur Mittelgebirgsmarathons kennt wird in Pfronten erleben was der große Unterschied zum Hochgebirge ist...
Bergauf bis ein paar kurze Passagen alles guter Schotter - aber steil! Wenig Asphalt (immer in den Tälern ein paar bzw. vor dem Breitenberg ein paar km).

Bergab geht's dafür auch ordentlich, wenngleich nicht sehr schwer und meist auf Schotter (die Himmelreichabfahrt hats aber bei Regen und glitschigem Untergrund schon in sich)

Insgesamt ein schöner Marathon aber kein Trailwunder!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Tecman (11. Juni 2008)

N'Abend die Mannschaft!

Werde dieses Jahr auch am Start sein, Mittelstrecke. Wie sieht denn die Strecke gerade aus? Schnee liegt ja hoffentlich nicht mehr?! Hat jemand Tips, wie man sich mit der Bekleidung verhalten sollte? Ist es "ganz oben" ordentlich frisch oder braucht man keine zusätzlichen Jacken etc.?

Wäre für ein paar Ratschläge dankbar. Auch zum Thema Reifen.

Grüße und viel Spaß,
Tecman


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Juni 2008)

Ich war 2006 auf der 55km Strecke unterwegs, dieses Jahr die Kurzstrecke.
Die Wege sind recht einfach, es gibt 1-2 Abfahrten, die mit Wurzeln und Fels verblockt sind. Der Rest ist im Prinzip gut geschottert.
Bei den Auffahrten, gerade Breitenberg, muss man 40-80min nur bergauf einplanen. Die Abfahrt ins Ziel geht easy über Serpentinen, dauert aber auch über 10min. Ich werde einen schlechten Reifen nehmen, nach dem Serpentinen-Gerutsche kann man den dann wegwerfen.
Ach und oben kanns natürl. kühl sein, es sind eben die Alpen, da ändert sich das Wetter mal ganz schnell...
Die Anstiege sind generell viel länger steil, dass sollte man wissen!


----------



## Thommos (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin aus Pfronten und darum mal ein paar tips und Berichte von den Trails 

Also die Auffahrten sind alle machbar, allerdings kurz nach Kappler Alm sehr technisch für etwa 100 m, also bei mangelnder Erfahrung lieber absteigen.
Dann kommt die Auffahrt zum Sportheim Böck, echt richtig steil, aber kurz!!
dann etwa 1km ober Sp. Böck eine kurze Tragepassage. Der erste Teil der Abfahrt ziemlich grob, aber dann wirds ne Autobahn bis Auffahrt Himmelreich. Diese ist eher kurz und nicht all zu steil. Die Abfahrt hat es aber wirklich in sich und manche sind wahrscheinlich mit Laufen schneller!!
Breitenberg ist lang aber gut fahrbar. Abfahrt auch leicht machbar.

Für die Langstrecke: Breitenberg Nord zuerst gut fahrbar (nicht sehr steil), allerdings ab Talstation Mittaglift bis Bergstation Sessellift echt steil und teilweise grober Schotter. Danach alles gleich.

Trails sind alle SChneefrei!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir sehen uns bei einem sehr geilen Event


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Thommos schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt hat es aber wirklich in sich und manche sind wahrscheinlich mit Laufen schneller!!



Kannst du das mal genauer erklären??? Wo man nicht mehr fahren kann, wie soll man da noch laufen?


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Juni 2008)

Ach mach dir keinen Kopf, das ist Interpretationssache, Sache der Radbeherschung und Können, äußere Umstände usw. 
Gefährliche Stellen werden bei guten Veranstaltern vorher gekennzeichnet!
So wirds sicher auch in Pfronten sein, und da gibts nur wenige schwere Abschnitte - ist ne Sache der Kondition aufgrund der HM!
Schaffst du schon


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ach mach dir keinen Kopf, das ist Interpretationssache, Sache der Radbeherschung und Können, äußere Umstände usw.
> Gefährliche Stellen werden bei guten Veranstaltern vorher gekennzeichnet!
> So wirds sicher auch in Pfronten sein, und da gibts nur wenige schwere Abschnitte - ist ne Sache der Kondition aufgrund der HM!
> Schaffst du schon




ICH sowieso nicht  Anfänger halt...nur habe ich mal hier bei einer anderen Veranstaltung von "Ordnern" gelesen, die unsichere Biker im DH einfach vom Rad geholt haben sollen...Vielleicht macht man das in Pfronten auch? 

By the way: da ich Ende Juli in Lermoos bin, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie weit es von da zu dieser Stelle der Marathonstrecke ist? Versuchen kann man diese doch sicher auch nach dem Event, oder?
 

cu
Manni


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Juni 2008)

Dich holt keiner vom Bike, höchstens du selbst 

Von Lermoss sind es sicher über 50km übers Lechtal, die Strecke kannst du aber übern Sommer immer fahren, die ist auch ausgeschildert und an der Talstadion in Pfronten hängt ne große Karte zur Übersicht! Infos dazu gibts auf der Marathon seite


----------



## jherm (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu in diesem Forum, deswegen mal 'ne saudumme Frage: wann findet das Rennen eigentlich statt? Hab den GAP Marathon verpennt und würde mich gerne diesmal rechtzeitig anmelden...
Gibt's auch einen Link dazu?

Danke!!
Marco

P.s hab's gefunden, wer googlen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (13. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wo man nicht mehr fahren kann, wie soll man da noch laufen?



das ist Quatsch mit dem Laufen 

hierhttp://www.blackeyeusa.com/video/events/pfronten_mtb2.mov kannst du dir die besagte Himmelreich*abfahrt* (nicht -*tragestrecke*) im Video ansehen.
Brauchst Quicktime auf deinem Rechner für das *.mov Video.
der Download dauert etwas


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. Juni 2008)

Denk ich auch.
Wer sein Bike einigermaßen beherrscht, kommt die Abfahrten ohne große Schwierigkeiten runter.


----------



## Migra (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Letzten Sommer bin ich die 55km - Runde gefahren.
Die Auffahrten empfand ich als ziemlich steil - aber prima fahrbar.
Die Abfahrten sind alle eher leicht - von Tragepassagen habe ich nichts mitbekommen, auch die Abfahrt vom Himmelreich ist problemlos auch bei regnerischen Verhältnissen machbar. Wer hier unsicher ist, macht etwas langsamer aber wirklich schwer ist das nicht.

Eine schöne Strecke - eben im (Hoch-)gebirge und kein Mittelgebirgsmarathon und dementsprechend auch etwas steiniger und steiler.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## maxa (14. Juni 2008)

Na, wenn bei  dir keine Tragestrecke dabei war, biste vielleicht ne andere Strecke gefahren. 

Das kurze Stück liegt am Ende des ersten Berges, noch im Anstieg, direkt vor der Abfahrt.


----------



## Thommos (14. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub auch manchmal dass einige von ner anderen Strecke reden, und wie Tatü schon gesagt ist das Stück vor der Fichtelhütte nun wirklich nicht fahrbar !!!!

Und mal an alle "ich komm überall runter und bin ja ein soooooooo toller Fahrer",
ich kann die Abfahrt auch fahren, nur ich hab in den letzten Jahren schon viele krasse Verletzungen gesehen welche auf der Himmelreich abfahrt entstanden sind und außerdem sollte es einfach ein gut gemeinter Rat sein!

Und @ zauberer,
Ich weiß net ob du die Strecke schon gefahren bist, dass du solche Sprüche reissen kannst, aber von so nem Video kann man die Fahrbarkeit einer Strecke nicht wirklich ableiten!!! 

Also diese Tips von nem Local an alle die was wissen wollen,

Und an die "Semiprofis mit Lizenz vom Turnverein":
WIr sehen uns auf der Extremstrecke


----------



## zauberer# (14. Juni 2008)

@ Thommos

bins schon gefahren.

das Video zeigt die schwersten Passagen der Himmelreichabfahrt und der Filmer und der Vorausfahrer _fahren_.

hast schon Recht, man kann sich da weh tun wenn man unkonzentriert fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (14. Juni 2008)

ahhh...
wenn das schon ein echter Trail bergab zu sein scheint, kann das dann u.U. jemand in S Graden (
singletrail-skala-sollte den Meisten im Forum ja ein Begriff sein) ausdrücken, bevor noch mehr subjektive Verwirrung einkehrt ?

danke, Grüße


----------



## maxa (15. Juni 2008)

Fichtelhütte ?? 
Wo soll die denn sein, kann mit der namentlich nichts anfangen.

Die Abfahrt vom Himmelreich ist ja wohl nicht allzuschwer.
Man muss ja nicht jede Passage mit Vollgas nehmen.
Mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit und und etwas Fingerspritzengefühl beim  Bremsen und Navigieren ist das kein Problem.

Da hat ja wohl die "Hölle" in Oberammergau einen etwas anderen Charakter, und die könnte man als schwer bezeichnen, auch immer in Verbindung zur Konzentration und Erschöpfungsgrad.


----------



## Reignman (15. Juni 2008)

]:->;4851596 schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh...
> wenn das schon ein echter Trail bergab zu sein scheint, kann das dann u.U. jemand in S Graden (
> singletrail-skala-sollte den Meisten im Forum ja ein Begriff sein) ausdrücken, bevor noch mehr subjektive Verwirrung einkehrt ?
> 
> danke, Grüße



Die Trailskala ist doch auch nur ein grober Überblick.
sind oft irgendwelche Mischformen.

HImmelreich:
max. S2.,, wenn überhaupt einige Schlüsselstellen.
Sonst irgendwo zwischen S1 und max. S2.


----------



## zauberer# (15. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Fichtelhütte ??
> Wo soll die denn sein, kann mit der namentlich nichts anfangen.



gut 1km nach dem Sportheim Böck und der 1. längeren Abfahrt vom Edelsberg, sozusagen höchster Punkt des Edelsbergteils


----------



## rboncube (15. Juni 2008)

Die Hölle in Ammergau kannst wenn im Mittelfeld unterwegs bist, eh nicht fahren, weil da alle schieben. Hoffe das gleiche passiert im Himmelreich nicht auch. So wie´s in dem Video ausschaut ist es auf jeden Fall fahrbar.
Wie schon vorher beschrieben, Tempo anpassen und Hirn einschalten. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Migra (15. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Na, wenn bei  dir keine Tragestrecke dabei war, biste vielleicht ne andere Strecke gefahren.
> 
> Das kurze Stück liegt am Ende des ersten Berges, noch im Anstieg, direkt vor der Abfahrt.



Wir reden wohl schon von der gleichen Strecke - nur hab ich das Stück wohl aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen. 
Naja, der Alzheimer geht wohl los... 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## ]:-> (15. Juni 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Die Trailskala ist doch auch nur ein grober Überblick.
> sind oft irgendwelche Mischformen.
> 
> HImmelreich:
> ...



hey,
zusammen mit den paar erläuternden worten welchen anteil der jeweilige teil hat finde ich's immernoch die beste möglichkeit sowas zu beschreiben.
Kann mir jetzt mit deinen Angaben jedenfalls richtig was vorstellen  
danke


----------



## Reignman (15. Juni 2008)

]:->;4852899 schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> zusammen mit den paar erläuternden worten welchen anteil der jeweilige teil hat finde ich's immernoch die beste möglichkeit sowas zu beschreiben.
> Kann mir jetzt mit deinen Angaben jedenfalls richtig was vorstellen
> danke



du bist doch auch den Tegernseer gefahren, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Diese Himmelsreich-Abfahrt ist technisch schon etwas anspruchsvoller als die vom Tegernsee, aber bei vorsichtiger Fahrt und Konzentration auch für "Nicht-Cracks" durchaus komplett fahrbar, halt langsamer. Respekt ja, Angst muss man davor nicht haben


----------



## maxa (15. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem Migra, auch bei mir löschen sich mir unangenehme Streckenabschnitte aus meinem Gedächtnis.


----------



## rboncube (17. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden. Hat leichten Regen am Morgen gemeldet.
was fahrt ihr für Reifen. Werde wohl die NN/RR 2,25 Schwalbekombi drauflassen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden. Hat leichten Regen am Morgen gemeldet.
> was fahrt ihr für Reifen. Werde wohl die NN/RR 2,25 Schwalbekombi drauflassen.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Wahrscheinlich dieselbe Kombo wie Du, nur in 2.1


----------



## habibabua (17. Juni 2008)

seruvs zusammen,

ich fahr in pfronten auch mit und wollte mal kurz meinen eindruck abgeben: ich hatte mich zuerst für den marathon angemeldet und bin am 09.06. die strecke bis zur letzten auffahrt am breitenberg abgefahren. ich habe mich jetzt auf die kurzstrecke umgemeldet, weil ich die letzten 2-3 wochen wenig trainieren konnte und auf der strecke total am limit war. die auffahrt zur kappeler alm und bis zum alpspitzsattel fand ich schon sehr steil. nach der kurzen steilen abfahrt vom sportheim böck musste ich mein rad wegen eines schneefeldes für ca. 10 meter schieben. ob das jetzt weg ist, weiß ich nicht.
die abfahrt vom himmelreich (über die staatsgrenze?) finde ich schon machbar. trotzdem musste ich immer wieder ein paar meter schieben und man sollte schon sehr konzentriert sein. viele felsen und das ganze ist fast nur grobsteinig. für mein verständnis ist das auch kein richtiger oder schöner trail, weils halt nur ein grader, steiler, extrem steiniger stich ist. ich fahr zwar gerne trails, aber das war mir zu heftig. vor allem auch, weil die abfahrt sehr lang ist. mir kams vor wie 1 km. aber es sollen ja nur ca. 500 meter sein.
die kurzstrecke ist aber echt easy goin'. 100 hm zu beginn und dann eben der lange anstieg zum breitenberg. das zieht sich schon. fast schon zu leicht   aber das erlebnis steht ja im mittelpunkt.

ich fahr übrigens vorne albert 2.25 mit snake skin und hinten maxxis larssen tt exception series 2.0.
freu mich auf den "alptraum".


----------



## Reignman (19. Juni 2008)

wem es am WE beim Marathon zu heiss werden sollte, nachdem Sportsheim Böck Richtung Edelsberg liegt noch ein ca. 30 m langes Schneefeld  und blockiert den Weg, da kann man nochmals die Beine kühlen 
eine zusätzliche, kurze Tragestecke gibt es noch, gleich nach den ersten Metern der Abfahrt vom Edelsberg, da der normale Weg mit Holzarbeiten blockiert ist.
ist aber nicht so lang....


----------



## joreg (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Marathon ist vorüber und ich bin froh, nun Zuhause auf dem Sofa zu sitzen. Ich bin den Pfrontener Marathon jetzt zum 3. mal gefahren, aber so elend wie heute (und ich muss sagen, dass ich mich dieses Jahr im Vorfeld besser in Form gefühlt habe wie die letzten male) hab ich es noch nie erlebt.
Der Edelsberg ging ja noch, da dort ein paar Wolken die Temperatur erträglich gemacht haben. Aber Himmelreich und Breitenberg haben mich fertig gemacht. Obwohl ich überdurchschnittlich viel an den Verpflegungsstationen getrunken habe, habe ich dennoch schon am Beginn des Breitenbergs Krämpfe bekommen. Zweiter Gang war das maximale, was dann noch möglich war. Es gab ja fast keinen Schatten mehr und die Temperatur betrug ja auch ca. 28 Grad.
Obwohl ja noch keine Ergebnisse da sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich gute 10 Minuten schlechter bin als letztes Jahr (Vj.: 2.52h). Die habe ich fast alle am Breitenberg verloren.

Wie waren denn eure Eindrücke vom Rennen? Geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid ;-)

Noch ne Bemerkung zur Orga: super Streckenposten, super Beschilderung, an den knifflichen Stellen war immer Personal da, wo einen mit Handzeichen gewarnt hat. Riesen Lob an die Organisatoren!!!


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Juni 2008)

sind die ergebnisse schon online- ggf. wo?

mann dankt!


----------



## Reignman (21. Juni 2008)

stimmt Anstieg zum Himmelreich und Breitenberg, da stand die Sonne echt drin.
kein Schatten und kein Wind :-(

aber sonst super Orga, Kompliment.
Haben sogar das Schneefeld soweit entfernt bzw. fahrbar gemacht. Am Donnerstag, also vor 2 Tagen war es noch komplett dicht.
Stimmung war richtig geil, schee wars.

Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich an  einige Teilnehmer. Warum stellen sich bei der Startaufstellung vorne so viele Leute an, die gleich beim ersten Anstieg schon so massive Probleme bekommen und das ganze Feld nur aufhalten. Da nach dem Start  der Weg zum ersten kleinen Antieg (Strecke 1900 hm) so eng ist, kann man überhaupt nicht überholen und man dümpelt da vor sich hin.
Das ist einfach nur nervig....
Aber sonst war alles super


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. Juni 2008)

kann mich nur anschliesen top orga super stimmungdie abfahrt vom himmelreich richtig zünftig 
@reignman das mit dem rumdümpeln war der grund warum ich extrem gefahren bin


----------



## nimmersatt (21. Juni 2008)

Bildchen kann ich beisteuern - allerdings hat die Sachen ein paar Haken

nachdem ich das nur zum Spass mache (bzw ist auch eine Art Training) biete ich keine komplette Abdeckung des Fahrerfeldes aber die schnellen Fahrer der Extrem Runde haben ziemlich gute Chancen...

und bin jetzt dann bald im Urlaub

Fragen kost aber nix, Antwort kann aber dauern... ein paar alte Bekannte hab ich auf den Bildern schon mal entdeckt


----------



## rboncube (21. Juni 2008)

Das war heute echt ein top Rennen. Wetter, Orga, Zuschauer alles hat gepasst. Und sogar meine eigene Leistung hat mich heuer endlich mal (3.Versuch) zufrieden gestellt. Wollte wenn alles optimal läuft 3.30std. fahren. Gibt ja noch keine Ergebnissliste, müßte aber so bei 3.20 rein gekommen sein
Was mir weniger gefallen hat war das ewig lange Anstehen für Transponderrückgabe und Essen im heißen und stickigen Zelt. Das war letztes Jahr besser gelöst. Und der Verpflegungsstand im Ziel könnte auch etwas nach hinten verlagert werden.Da wars teilweise doch arg eng.
Das Problem mit den Möchtegernprofis die sich ganz vorne im Block aufstellen tritt ja bei fast allen Marathons auf. Hat mich auch einiges an Zeit gekostet. Was solls, that´s life.

Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (22. Juni 2008)

joreg schrieb:


> Es gab ja fast keinen Schatten mehr und die Temperatur betrug ja auch ca. 28 Grad.
> Obwohl ja noch keine Ergebnisse da sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich gute 10 Minuten schlechter bin als letztes Jahr (Vj.: 2.52h). Die habe ich fast alle am Breitenberg verloren.



ja, heiß wars scho
endlich Sommer!

die 10min verliehrst du auch weitgehend schon auf der diesjährigen Tragestrecke nach der Fichtelhütte.
Aussenrum wie normal auf dem Forstweg brauchst für das Stück höchstens 1min.

die Orga und die Stimmung an der Strecke waren top


----------



## rboncube (22. Juni 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ja, heiß wars scho
> endlich Sommer!
> 
> die 10min verliehrst du auch weitgehend schon auf der diesjährigen Tragestrecke nach der Fichtelhütte.
> ...




Stimmt, vor zwei Jahren hat man nicht soviel Tragen müssen. Hab ich gar nicht mehr drangedacht. Ob es zehn Minuten ausgemacht hat?
Hoffe die Ergebnisse kommen bald. Kann man immer ganz gut an den Zeiten der Ersten vergleichen wie schnell ein Rennen war.
Oder weiss jemand wer gewonnen hat und mit welcher Zeit.

Gruß Rene´
(der jetzt dann locker zum Ausradeln mit dem RR fährt *Geiles Wetter*


----------



## habibabua (22. Juni 2008)

moin, moin,

ich bin gestern mein erstes rennen gefahren - geil! aber nur die kurzstrecke. für den marathon habe ich mich nicht fit genug gefühlt und die abfahrt vom himmelreich hat mir im training überhaupt nicht gepasst. das fehlts wohl an der technik...egal.
jedenfalls hats mir superviel spass gemacht und ich bin mit einer zeit von ca. 1.45 std. reingekommen. ich kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber wie ist denn die zeit so?
und wie es sich gehört, hab ich mich schön brav im hinteren drittel eingereiht. bei den 350 startern war schon beim ersten kleinen anstieg ein tierischer stau. aber im vergleich zum marathon wars wahrscheinlich en witz. immerhin hab ich vor allem am breitenberg viele fahrer überholen können. das ist dann für moral auch nicht schlecht. 
die verpflegung direkt 5 meter nachm ziel war nicht der hit und der zieleinlauf war allgemein für die zuschauer nicht so toll. aber sonst sehr geil!
evtl. bin ich infiziert


----------



## habibabua (22. Juni 2008)

ergebnisse sind online!


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich an  einige Teilnehmer. Warum stellen sich bei der Startaufstellung vorne so viele Leute an, die gleich beim ersten Anstieg schon so massive Probleme bekommen und das ganze Feld nur aufhalten. Da nach dem Start  der Weg zum ersten kleinen Antieg (Strecke 1900 hm) so eng ist, kann man überhaupt nicht überholen und man dümpelt da vor sich hin.
> Das ist einfach nur nervig....
> Aber sonst war alles super




Naja, das liegt wohl daran, das Leute die es lockerer angehen lassen sich einfach nicht so lange warmfahren und sich dann halt reinstellen. Wer zuerst kommt...
Ich finde aber auch, dass man die Startsituation verbessern könnte. Alleine schon mit Absperrband dafür sorgern, das wirklich alle in einer Reihe auf der Straße stehen. Optimal wärs noch mit Blöcken nach Vorjahreszeiten.
Ansonsten fand ichs auch sehr gelungen  ...vorallem wenn man sich verbessert  Dumm nur, dass ich jetzt die nächsten Tage wohl besser mit Armlingen rumfahren kann


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Ich fand die komplette Orga klasse. 
Leider hat mir das Wetter schwer zu schaffen gemacht. Am Breitenberg hatte ich so Krämpfe, dass ich nicht mehr stehen konnte  
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr war ich ne knappe halbe Stunde langsamer   
Was ich allerdings schade fand, war dass deutlich weniger Zuschauer als letztes Jahr an der Strecke waren, die waren wahrscheinlich alle baden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

Bist Du über die A96 mit einem Ford (irgendwas) und einem MTBvD-Teambike hinten dran angereist?


----------



## Reignman (22. Juni 2008)

stimmt schon, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
Aber irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Urlaub, wenn in aller früh bereits die Liegen mit Handtüchern blockiert werden.
ist so nervig und stressig, vor allem weil zu Beginn alles ziemlich eng ist.

war trotzdem ein geiles Event!!! Familie hat an der Kappeler Alm alle Teilnehmer ordentlich angefeuert, mich dann noch etwas mehr


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Juni 2008)

kampf mit dem pc


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Juni 2008)

Kappeler Alm immer wieder ein erlebnis schon wegen der mukke bei mir wars metallica 

vor der tragepasage passage hab ich mir bei einem eingesprungen lemkerüberhüpfer so das schienbein angehauen das der voller boller da war... das tragen danach war nicht der hit war hatte eher was mit hinken über wurzeln zu tun

aber ein alter sack kämpft sich durch

schönen heisen sonntag wünsch ich euch

fährt jemand kitzalp?


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

jep, ich bin nächste woche in kirchberg dabei!

stimmt, die schiebepassage war sogar zum laufen knifflig, ich hab da lieber etwas langsam gemacht, wollte mich nicht wegen einer rutschigen wurzel langmachen.

bei mir wars "eye of the tiger"... so la la. "tnt" letztes jahr fand ich besser   aber hat auch so für ne tempoverschärfung gereicht


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Bist Du über die A96 mit einem Ford (irgendwas) und einem MTBvD-Teambike hinten dran angereist?



Korrekt  
Mit Hamburger Kennzeichen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

das hab ich nicht gesehen, das Bike war interessanter 

hat die Anreise bei euch gut geklappt ? ich hab mich diesmal mit den ganzen Käffern und Umleitungen etwas verfranzt  Pfronten liegt einfach dumm 


fährst in Ischgl auch wieder ?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Anreise hat super geklappt, bin letzte Woche nach Pfronten gefahren und kannte den Weg. ( hab mich da aber auch richtig verfahren   ).


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Juni 2008)

ich hab mir die tempoverschärfung etwas verkniffen bei der extrem aber die musik puscht schon

kirchberg wird mal kurz für mich sein versuche den tempomacher für meine freundin zu spielen(bleibt warscheinlich beim versuch ) das we ist ein geburtstagsgeschenk...vieleicht sieht man sich bei der Party


----------



## zauberer# (22. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> bei mir wars "eye of the tiger"... so la la.



yes, auch bei mir!

eye of the tiger erinnerte mich an Rocky III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Eye of the tiger hab ich auch gehört.
Als ich da war, wars Red flag, schon viel besser


----------



## maxa (22. Juni 2008)

konnte mir noch die letzten Züge von Highway to hell reinziehen.
Hat ja bei der Hitze voll gepasst.


----------



## rboncube (22. Juni 2008)

Mich hat auch "Eye of the Tiger" die letzten Meter rauf gepusht.
Hab mich auf der Hinfahrt auch verfahren (schäm, war schon zum vierten Mal bei dem Rennen) Pfronten liegt echt sch..., aber als Trainingsrevier tät es mir dort auch gefallen.
@ fushion Racer: Was hast du denn für ne Zeit gefahren? Hattest du ein blau-weises Trikot? Kurz vor Ende des Breitenberganstieges stand da einer der ziemlich fertig war und anscheinend Krämpfe hatte. Habe, als ich an ihm vorbei fuhr ihn noch angefeuert ( Auf gehts, nur noch ein paar Meter bis oben, oder so ähnlich.) Und der Hammer war, der Typ hat mich dann auf der Abfahrt auch noch stehen lassen, glaub ich jeden falls.
Warst du das.
@Tobi: Um wieviel warst du heuer schneller. War doch einiges gegenüber letztem Jahr. Ich verfolge die Ergebnisse des Dimb Racing Team Bayern etwas. Spiele schon seit letztem Jahr mit dem Gedanken auch einzutreten.
Sag mal, war Werner Baur auch da, hab gedacht ihn kurz gesehen zu haben? Warum ist er nicht gestartet.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

Ja, er war da. Ist zur "Gaudi" gefahren, weil er wohl keine gute Vorbereitung hatte und viel Stress im Job. Ich hab ihn und seinen Bruder im Zelt getroffen. Musste aber leider schnell weiter, da ich um 18Uhr nen Termin zu Hause hatte. Hat auch gerade noch geklappt 

Letztes Jahr warens 3:26 und dieses Jahr 3:13. Angesichts der härteren Bedingungen schon ok  Das die Platzierung viel besser ist, ist auch klar, nachdem viele gute Fahrer auf die Extremstrecke "entfallen" 
Bisher konnte ich nicht für viele Ergebnisse sorgen, da ich und andere krank waren u.ä. 
Aber es kann nur mehr/besser werden 

Wenn jeder der nen absoluten Fantasie-Namen hier hat, zumindest mal seinen Vornamen postet, kann man mal gucken ob man sich nicht während dem Rennen gesehen hat. Ich find das immer ganz witzig wenn man jemanden kennt und ein wenig plaudern kann 
Habe diesmal einen Teamkollegen und jemanden von einer Tour in der Woche vorher getroffen 


Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## klogrinder (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn du auch 3:13 gefahren bist dann sollten wir ja ziemlich knapp hintereinander reingekommen sein!
gruß
Tobi
Startnummer 779


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Juni 2008)

wo die ergebnisse bitte?

danke!


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

jep...

Wir haben uns sicher am Wallberg gesehen. Ging noch gut bei mir und ich konnte ein paar Leute am Berg überholen. P55 und 56 zum Beispiel, die haben mich aber dann auf der Abfahrt verblasen 
Ging also hin und her und man hat immer wieder die gleichen Leute gesehen. Ist schon lustig. Vorallem wenn man sich bei anderen Rennen auch trifft


----------



## pug304 (22. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verfolge die Ergebnisse des Dimb Racing Team Bayern etwas. Spiele schon seit letztem Jahr mit dem Gedanken auch einzutreten.
> ....



nur zu! tritt ein, bring Glück herein!


----------



## pug304 (22. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> jep...
> 
> Wir haben uns sicher am *Wallberg *gesehen. Ging noch gut bei mir und ich konnte ein paar Leute am Berg überholen. P55 und 56 zum Beispiel, die haben mich aber dann auf der Abfahrt verblasen
> Ging also hin und her und man hat immer wieder die gleichen Leute gesehen. Ist schon lustig. Vorallem wenn man sich bei anderen Rennen auch trifft



da haste Dich aber sauber verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

sonst hätt ich ja gewonnen, kann ich ja net bringen 
Breitenberg natürlich...

mist, bin wohl immer noch im Delirium, ich lass gut sein für heut. Man sieht sich in evtl. Kirchberg


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> @ fushion Racer: Was hast du denn für ne Zeit gefahren? Hattest du ein blau-weises Trikot? Kurz vor Ende des Breitenberganstieges stand da einer der ziemlich fertig war und anscheinend Krämpfe hatte. Habe, als ich an ihm vorbei fuhr ihn noch angefeuert ( Auf gehts, nur noch ein paar Meter bis oben, oder so ähnlich.) Und der Hammer war, der Typ hat mich dann auf der Abfahrt auch noch stehen lassen, glaub ich jeden falls.
> Warst du das.
> Gruß Rene´



Bin nur 3.44H gefahren  
Hatte n gelb-schwarzes Trikot mit Rc Vorwärts Odelzhausen hinten drafu an. Am Ende vom Anstieg gings bei mir wieder mit denn Krämpfen, am Anfangs wars dafür ziemlich heftig 

Gruß Alex,
Startnummer 877


----------



## rboncube (23. Juni 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Bin nur 3.44H gefahren
> Hatte n gelb-schwarzes Trikot mit Rc Vorwärts Odelzhausen hinten drafu an. Am Ende vom Anstieg gings bei mir wieder mit denn Krämpfen, am Anfangs wars dafür ziemlich heftig
> 
> Gruß Alex,
> Startnummer 877




Ok, dann wars ein anderer. Dich hab ich aber auch gesehen. Sind sogar ne zeitlang zusammen gefahren. Und zwar vom Edelsberg runter. War der mit dem weissen Centurion Fully und weissem Trikot und Helm. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die ersten Krämpfe. (bekomme ich die letzte Zeit immer nach Laufpassagen, vor allem Berg ab)

Gruß Rene´
Startnr: 833

@ pug 304
Bin letztes Jahr noch für die Bikegruppe Deisenhausen gestartet und hab heuer das Team gewechselt. Wollte einfach mehr gemeinsam Wettkämpfe bestreiten (z.B. 24 Std.Rennen usw.), was im neuen Team irgendwie auch nicht hinhaut. Ich fahr jetzt die Saison zuende und entscheide mich dann in der Winterpause. Muss aber schon sagen, ihr seid ein toller Haufen. Überall anzutreffen und immer was geboten.

@ Tobi
Habe ja auch die Zeit gemeint. Plazierung ist eh so ne Sache. Wär halt auch mal ne Überlegung ob man nicht Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer extra werten sollte wie im Rennradbereich.
Trotzdem noch mal Respekt vor deiner Leistung. Heuer war ja auch noch die längere Bergabschiebeaktion nach dem Edelsberg dabei

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2008)

Es wurd ja schon viel bringen, wenn man 3 Blöcke macht. Vorne gehen dir rein, die sonst meist ins erste drittel fahren, dahinter die Leute aus der mitte usw... funktioniert natürlich nur wenn sich jeder vernünftig einschätzt


----------



## Reignman (23. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Es wurd ja schon viel bringen, wenn man 3 Blöcke macht. Vorne gehen dir rein, die sonst meist ins erste drittel fahren, dahinter die Leute aus der mitte usw... funktioniert natürlich nur wenn sich jeder vernünftig einschätzt



stimmt würde sicherlich einiges bringen. 
Aber einige wollen sich absichtlich nicht richtig einschätzen, aber besser  bestimmt als alle auf einnmal los.
Vereinzelte langsamere Fahrer kann man ja problemlos überholen, das wäre auch kein Problem. Jedoch ein ganzer Pulk, da kommst einfach nicht vorbei. Vor allem wenn es zu Beginn so eng wie beim Pfronter losgeht.

Werde den Vorschlag den Veranstalter weiterleiten , habe den am Donnerstag gesehen und kurz unterhalten,  als sie die Umleitung und Tragestrecke( wegen Holzfällerarbeiten)  ausgeschildert haben.


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2008)

Jetzt gibts ja auch offiz. Bilder. Weiß jemand ob der Fotograf bei der Abfahrt Himmelreich auch von dein-lauf.de war ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (23. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts ja auch offiz. Bilder. Weiß jemand ob der Fotograf bei der Abfahrt Himmelreich auch von dein-lauf.de war ?



vermute ich mal, weil bei mir ein Foto von der Himmelreich Abfahrt dabei ist


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2008)

schade, dann war er wohl zu langsam 

Aber von mir gibts Bilder von der Brücke kurz nach der Verpflegung. Toll, hab da gar keinen gesehen 
Scheinen aber mal wieder bessere zu sein, vom Tegernsee z.B war ich etwas enttäuscht...


----------



## Reignman (23. Juni 2008)

musst nur so langsam wie ich durch den Trail fahren, dann hat der Fotograph genügend Zeit ein perfektes Foto zu schiessen. 

was man alles für das perfekte Bild macht


----------



## rboncube (23. Juni 2008)

Wow, dieses mal sind ja echt coole Bilder dabei. Muss ich doch mal wieder eins bestellen.

PS: Ich war im Himmelreich langsam, von mir ist eins dabei

Gruß Rene´


----------



## pocino (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen möchte ich zur abschliessenden Vorbereitung auf den Alpencross eine längere Tour fahren und habe besonders diese Marathonstrecke im Auge. Könnte mir noch jemand Auskunft darüber geben, wie es im Streckenverlauf mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten aussieht und wo kann man überall die Flaschen auffüllen?

Gruss, Pocino


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2008)

am ersten berg gibts ne alm und am breitenberg oben ne liftstation... mehr weiß ich nicht...


----------



## kamikater (29. Juni 2008)

pocino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> morgen möchte ich zur abschliessenden Vorbereitung auf den Alpencross eine längere Tour fahren und habe besonders diese Marathonstrecke im Auge. Könnte mir noch jemand Auskunft darüber geben, wie es im Streckenverlauf mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten aussieht und wo kann man überall die Flaschen auffüllen?
> 
> Gruss, Pocino



Kappeler-Alm, Sportheim Böck, Bärenmoos-Alp, Gipfelstation Breitenberg. Hat sicher noch andere, fallen mir nur gerade nicht ein. Verdursten wirst sicher nicht


----------

